# Bounty



## Bushman (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm will to pay you if you are able to create the drivers for an AR9220 and a little extra if you get it work with PFsense?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2010)

It's probably a lot cheaper to just buy a card that's supported.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 28, 2010)

You are correct, but have four for my family and another 4 to resell. I bought them as they are 802.11n adapters, I have the need for speed!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2010)

Next time you should check what's supported _before_ running out to the store and buying something.


----------



## Bushman (Dec 28, 2010)

I did infact check but never checked the FreeBSD site, I only checked the sellers site (http://store.calexium.com). We all learn from our mistakes, mine has been never to trust an ecommerce site.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 28, 2010)

Bushman said:
			
		

> never trust an ecommerce site


There. Fixed it for you 

Never trust a commercial entity, period. All they want to do is sell and most will gladly tell you something is supported even when it's clearly not. Best thing to do is to do your homework and never rely on a sales person.


----------



## aragon (Dec 28, 2010)

AFAIK, the problem isn't just a lack of driver support for your chip, but also a lack of 802.11n support in the 802.11 stack. ie. it's a lot of work to fix.


----------

